# who makes the best smoker



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I haven't tried absolutely all of them, but I am very partial to the ones from MannLake with yellow silicone bellows.

I like it because the bellows can be out in damp or rainy weather with no damage to them. It also has a nice soft action to it, allowing me a lot of control over the ooomph of the air flow on to the bees. That's perhaps because it has two air paths, one into the bellows and then another one out to the smoker box. Many kinds of smokers use the same opening so there's more of a push-pull feeling to them. The top, hook handle on the lid, etc. are much sturdier than the ones I had before so they withstand the mojo I need to use on them when the lid gets stuck as it cools. I don't think I have the biggest size, but if I load it carefully, I can get it to run for many hours. Mostly I run out of steam, before it does. The price was not the lowest, but somewhere in the middle of the "good smoker" range. (And not the absurd prices that I've seen for some imported models. Those would have light - and refuel - themselves on command to justify those prices.)

If you get smoker from MannLake, do yourself a favor and spring for a bag of their KwikStart pellets (@$10). I love them, without a doubt they start my working day in the yard off on a good note: my smoker lights with no hassles, no matter what.

Dadant smokers also seem to have a lot of fans, but I have never used on of theirs. If you go to one of the trade shows, I'd good around and play with all of them before making a choice. There may also be people in your bee club who have models they would let you handle.

Nancy


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have come to view smokers as an annual purchase. I get a large capacity one from Mann Lake every year. I have not gotten the yellow bellows, but I trust Nancy's endorsement of them. I am very hard on my equipment and my smokers. I leave them in the back of the truck in the weather all year round and I do not take care of them. I keep 4 yards within a 30 mile radius of my house, so I am not going to load and unload anything that I do not absolutely have to. Also, I am an absent-minded nit wit who has driven all the way out to an outyard without my smoker. Never again.

So, given the way I use a smoker, I have been very pleased with the life and use of the Mann Lake smokers that I buy. They are reasonably priced and hold up well to the abuse I put them through. I would never buy a "premium" smoker because I will not treat it well. Like most products by Mann Lake -- others make a better product, but for the price, I am usually a Mann Lake customer.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I like the Mann Lake ones that Enjambres describes. I discovered though that they will not stand up to a Kubota Tractor!

Get the tallest smoker; they seem to stay lit better than a shorter one. Maybe the added chimney effect.


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

Dadant was by far the highest quality but pricey. Now Mannlake stepped up and made one a little less and just as good. I also favor the rubber bellows. I own many of both but will be buying Mannlakes from now on.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have used other brands, but for me Dadant's are the best. I'll never buy anything else. Best bellows hands down. The spring in the bellows is not too stiff, which doesn't agrivate my carpel tunnel syndrome during long days of use.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Dadant.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Dadant


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5T5kDWPpqY 

The above Dadant is nearly 20 years old and I have a couple of new ones and they work just as good. Others I have bought or used felt cheap in comparison.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Dadant.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

I like both dadant and mann lake. Bought 2 smokers from mann lake about 9 years ago. That should get me through the next 30 years. I'm hard on the bellows which I replace every year.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Mann Lake has made some big strides in competing with Dadant. I feel like I've spent a good part of my life with a smoker in my hand and I only use a smoker with a leather bellows. I like the larger openings on the ML bellows and firebox and also the additional capacity of the standard sized ML smoker. Where the Dadant is still superior is in the overall construction, particularly the heavier grate and heat shield, which ML has improved somewhat but is still far lighter than the Dadant. I've mated the ML bellows with the Dadant firebox and feel that makes a better overall smoker despite the fact that the Dadant firebox still has a smaller opening. Dadant smokers have been the standard since they took over the Woodman line years ago and while ML has a competitive product I still feel the Dadant is the best out there.


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Viewing smokers online I never saw much of a difference in them. I bought a cheap one off ebay/amazon years ago and it worked great until last week when my foster dog pulled it off the porch table and ripped the bellows apart. I was harsh on mine and nearly always left it out in Florida weather.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone have a new woodsman for sale? Dadant


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have the large Dadant and use an insert:
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/SmokerInsert2.JPG
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/SmokerInsert3.jpg

This works slightly better than the Rauchboy, which comes with a stainless steel insert but is smaller and doesn't quite stay lit as well, though it's close. When two of us are working the beeyard it's usually the Rauchboy and the Dadant. I also have some of the Mann Lake with the rubber bellows. Unfortunately the edges of the bellows leaks a lot of air. I keep meaning to seal the seam up with some silicon chalk but haven't got it done yet. If I had that sealed up, it might work as well as the Dadant and the bellows might last longer. But I don't know at this point since I haven't "fixed" the Mann Lake one yet...


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Dadant


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Vance G said:


> Anyone have a new woodsman for sale? Dadant


I think they are selling them at your nearest Packard dealership.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

No, no, no, they were giving them away with the purchase of an Eidsel. Or giving an Eidsel away with a purchase of a smoker, I can't recall. :scratch:

Alex


----------



## ron manos (Aug 24, 2016)

thanks for your input everyone


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

AHudd said:


> No, no, no, they were giving them away with the purchase of an Eidsel. Or giving an Eidsel away with a purchase of a smoker, I can't recall. :scratch:
> 
> Alex


I have a Woodman smoker that I found in an antique store in remarkably good condition. I display it in my shop because as a young boy I always thought the logo imprinted on the bellows was so cool and seeing it again brings back lots of memories.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

jim lyon said:


> I think they are selling them at your nearest Packard dealership.


I have a really beat up one that I treasure. It was in the seventies when I bought it. Packards are older than that!


----------



## twinoaks (Sep 1, 2018)

I much prefer using an insert with my smoker. Where do you get yours?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

303 peach or pumpkin pie filling can


----------



## jnqpblk (Apr 7, 2015)

Just saying, the life of a smoker can be extended by slipping a slightly smaller can in the smoker can for the burn chamber. And yes, some holes need to be made in the bottom of the new can for the bellows air flow.

And as for your question. "who makes the best one? i dont want to have to go though a bunch of them to find out."
In order for you to actually "know" which is indeed "best" for you, "you" would actually need to go through the specific details of all of them.

But you know, from use of a 30 year old smoker, it doesn't require much to make smoke. Simply a can, bellows, and connecting tube.

Things you may want to consider:
-Do you want/need a surrounding heat sheild?
-Do you want one with new space age synthetic bellows? Is that really better than "old school" leather? 
-Do you need a status symbol?
-Do you want to spend gobs of money on a smoker?
-Do you want some form of hanging hook?
-Do you want a simple bellows,can/tube without the extra accoutrements?

Food for thought.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

jnqpblk said:


> Things you may want to consider:
> -Do you want/need a surrounding heat sheild?
> -Do you want one with new space age synthetic bellows? Is that really better than "old school" leather?
> -Do you need a status symbol?
> ...


A heat shield? Yes, I recommend one, they can get pretty hot and the integrated hanging hook is another good reason to get one.
Synthetic bellows? I have tried them, I don't like them but for occasional use they are fine.
A status symbol? Huh? That is a different perspective. To me they are just a tool. 
Gobs of money? You can decide for yourself, the top of the line is around $40 and they last a long time.

Heres a little video I did a few years back. Not the greatest video but I tried to be fair and it is from the perspective of someone that lights a smoker daily and uses them pretty hard. My concerns about the lightly built shield were well founded. They simply aren't rugged enough for the kind of use/abuse they get from everyday use. ML apparently heard beekeeper concerns about the lack of protection under the smoker box that I mentioned and their latest version includes that extra protection. 
My overall conclusion, a few years later, is that I really like the ML smoker particularly the larger opening in both the bellows and the firebox. They light easier and stay lit better. I like the slightly higher capacity as well. I have never cared for the 10" smoker as I find them a bit tippy and if you use pellets even a 7" will last a good part of the day. My concerns about the hinge were unfounded and my rivet protrusion concerns have also turned out to be a non issue as well. My greatest dislike continues to be that the shield is not nearly as sturdy as the Dadant shield and because I use the hook a lot it makes the whole smoker a bit flimsy. I retrofitted a ML with the Dadant shield and while it dosent mate perfectly, it is an improvement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-glym5K23g


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

+1 Dadant.

Adam
https://vpqueenbees.com


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Dadant. Every other smoker I've tried just annoyed me.


----------



## robirot (Mar 26, 2017)

Dadant, they last a decade, if you don’t lose them


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

robirot said:


> Dadant, they last a decade, if you don’t lose them


 ...or drive over them. 

Old Thread.........


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

I have tried both Mann Lake and Dadant. Dadant hands down is by far the best in my opinion.


----------

